# Office über Script deinstallieren



## lb4ne (28. Juni 2005)

Habe auf einigen 100 Rechnern Office installiert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit per Loginscript gewisse Officekomponenten automatisiert zu deinstallieren?
Würde gerne MS Access von allen Rechnern entfernen


----------



## Orakel (30. Juni 2005)

Hi lb4ne,

also ne direkte Lösung hab ich nicht für Dich. Aber mir fällt dabei der Begriff "unbeaufsichtigte Installation" ein. Ich kann Dir nur nicht sagen, ob man auch unbeaufsichtigt Komponenten deinstallieren kann. Aber schaue doch mal auf der Seite http://beqiraj.com/index/de/index.asp nach. Dort stehen jede Menge Tips dazu.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

